# Help! Advice needed!!!!



## unregistered13 (Dec 17, 2008)

Okay, so, so for the 7 years I've had my license, I have a perfect driving record: no tickets, no accidents, etc, and I'm sure I'm going to get some people calling me stupid or an idiot for this, and perhaps I am, but here's what happened. 

I was driving yesterday on the way back from my shrink appointment and I get off 95 and onto this main road. There's an old guy in front of me driving about 10 mi below the speed limit (and there's a digital speedometer in my car, so I always know my speed) and there was no one on the other side of the road, no one behind me or in front of the old guy, so I was going to pass him on the left (it is a one way road either way, however) and as I was in the process of passing him, a car barrels out of a parking lot on the left and is coming in the opposite direction towards me. I almost panicked, because now I'm sort of stuck between them, but I sped up and passed the old guy and got back onto the right side of the road. No harm no foul. The other guy in the opposite lane didn't even honk or anything. Well, I get to a stop light and there's a guy in front of me. The old guy pulls up behind me and proceeds to get out of his car and comes up to my window and starts yelling at me, "Are you crazy? Is that how you drive?" I just said, "Sorry," and didn't roll down my window, because I'm a female and was alone in the car. Well, he was wearing a hat that said Police (that's it though, just the word, no town or department or anything) on it, but he looked to be in his late sixties to early seventies, but he got back in his car and I'm positive he took down my license plate info. Other than the passing, I wasn't speeding or driving erratically or anything.

Now, here's my question, if he reports me, will I receive a citation in the mail? Or will the police simply tell him to file a complaint with the RMV? And if he does, what happens from there? I'm very very scared, because I was not trying to be a douche on purpose,but I'm afraid that I'll lose my license or something and since I work two jobs and live alone I don't know what I'll do if this happens. 

This experience at least taught me one thing, I will be a much more concientious driver the next time I'm out on the road.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here WE Go Again


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

In all liklihood, you will not only recieve a citation in the mail, but be charged criminally with 90-4058. These offenses are looked upon as very serious by judges and you will probably face a $5000 fine as well as some type of community corrections (picking up trash) if not 30 days in the local jail that is run by the Sherriff's Department (who would never venture outside the walls to take details or attempt to assist with patrols), 

I wouldnt' worry too much, though. 30 days isn't really enough time for you to get the true experience.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

unregistered13 said:


> .
> 
> I was driving yesterday on the way back from my shrink appointment...
> 
> The old guy pulls up behind me and proceeds to get out of his car and comes up to my window and starts yelling at me, "Are you crazy?


If in fact you just left your shrink appointment...

then the smartest thing to do is to have pulled over, let him know where you were coming from, and have a group hug on the side of the road.

This would have diffused the situation and you both could have held hands and sang "Kumbaya my lord, Kumbaya, Oh lord Kumbaya."

This would have relieved any tensions you may have felt.

It worked for me once...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

unregistered13 said:


> I was driving yesterday on the way back from my shrink appointment ...I almost panicked, because now I'm sort of stuck between them, but I sped up and passed the old guy and got back onto the right side of the road. No harm no foul...Well, he was wearing a hat that said Police...because I was not trying to be a douche on purpose,but I'm afraid that I'll lose my license or something and since I work two jobs and live alone I don't know what I'll do if this happens...


It's almost like Constable Michael Hunt now found this site...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, if you haven't received either a phone call or a visit from the PD where this occurred, I suppose I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Anyone can wear a hat with "Police" on it, they sell those on EBay all the time. Maybe he was some sex offender.

If this happened in my city, I would tell the person complaining to file a hearing request with the RMV. You would receive a notice in the mail to appear at the hearing and to give your side of the story to the hearing officer. I've *never* had anyone do this, because they all back down when they find out the person they are reporting will be there too.

He most likely reported an "erratic driver" over his cell phone. If you didn't get pulled over before you got home and/or followed by the police, don't sweat it. Frickin' do-gooders reporting "erratic drivers" usually end up being a pissing match/road rage thing anyway.

In conclusion, don't spend alot of time obsessing about it, it was a minor issue. If you continue to obsess I recommend an emergency appointment with your shrink and maybe a Xanax or two.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

unregistered13 said:


> "...Well, he was wearing a hat that said Police (that's it though, just the word, no town or department or anything) on it..."


Well, if that's all he was wearing, perhaps you should have reported him...:baby21:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Was the writing on his hat like "Police" or "POLICE" ???? Just the fact that he actually had his hat on when he confronted you means you should go confess your actions to the local Department. If it was all CAPS, you are surely screwed because that means he is a retired member of a LEC and he will not rest until you are brought to justice, even if he has to bring twelve other retired guys from their 30 mile away Departments to help. Time to double up your meds and your "shrink" appointments. You have a long road ahead of you. It's pretty narrow. Don't try to pass elderly folks along the way........


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Women drivers..........


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You will definitely be gigged because he had his hat on. If he was not wearing a hat you could argue it. Search the forums for threads relating to "Police Hats and Citations\Tickets"

In all seriousness though I would not worry about it to much.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

unregistered13 said:


> This experience at least taught me one thing, I will be a much more concientious driver the next time I'm out on the road.


Medication aside, just remember that objects in your rear view mirror are closer than they appear.

This includes the guy that's following you.

If you don't think he is, guess again, because he is...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Was the writing on his hat like "Police" or "POLICE" ???? Just the fact that he actually had his hat on when he confronted you means you should go confess your actions to the local Department. If it was all CAPS, you are surely screwed because that means he is a retired member of a LEC and he will not rest until you are brought to justice, even if he has to bring twelve other retired guys from their 30 mile away Departments to help. Time to double up your meds and your "shrink" appointments. You have a long road ahead of you. It's pretty narrow. Don't try to pass elderly folks along the way........


Sniper only has it partially correct. The fact that it was all caps meant that he has lots of internet experience, and was YELLING @ U...


----------

